# Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo

 Ich möchte mal hier eine Umfrage starten.

 Welche Ruten benutzt ihr zum Zander angeln ?


----------



## Norbi (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Wünschelrute:q:m

Greys Prowla 40-80g


----------



## sadako (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Zum Jiggen nehme ich die Savage Gear Salt, 210cm, 8 - 30g in Kombination mit der Shimano Sustain 2500 fg. Kann mir für mich kaum eine schönere Combo vorstellen!


----------



## heinerkl (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Shimano Vengeance AX Seabass 240 MH (-50g) 
oder Mantikor Powerspin 270 -45 g


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Kunst- oder Naturköder?
See oder Fluss?

Solltest die Frage eventuell etwas präzisieren..


----------



## Gufierer (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Zum mittleren gufieren eine Abu Garcia Fantasista Shiro Nano ,2,40m und 15-50g Wurfgewicht. Meine schwerere Spinne ist eine Sportex Carboflex Turbo, 2,70m und bis 80g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Kustköder:

Abu Vendetta (Vertikalrute)
Balzer IM12 Karthago

Naturköder:

Balzer Diabolo V - VII
Balzer Magna Spezial
Balzer MK Ansitzstock
Abu Target


----------



## Aurikus (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Quantum Smoke 2,55m 5-55Wg mit einer 25er Smoke PTI

Quantum Shotgun Vol. 2 2,70m 75WG mit einer  Shimano Technium 4000FB


----------



## Philipp_do (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Als Spinnkombo ne fox rage crank stick II in 270cm und 7-50g mit der Daiwa Lexa 2500


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Shimano Stradic S81MH / 15 - 50 g m. Stradic 2500 Standard im Kanal 
Shimano Aspire 270XH - Daiwa Caldia 2500 ( altes Modell) 
( ELBE; Oder)


----------



## Daniel2401 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Hearty Rise Zander Force 832 HH


----------



## Surf (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Kunst:
Shimano ForceMaster 2.7m -50g
Natur(Grund):
DAM Devilstick 3m -160g


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Eine alte Sportex Carbon fibre. 2,70 cm. WG.20-50g


----------



## siloaffe (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Abu Fantasista Yabai 2,80m 20-70g
Abu Fantasista Nano Auf 2,68m eingekürzt 20-65g 
Ex-Gra Handmade 2,45m 5-70g 
CTS EST handmade 2,20m -70g 
Predator Handmade 2,25m -55g 

Vertikal 

WFT Penzill BC 1,95m -40g


----------



## Don-Machmut (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

zum zandern auf dem boot als spinne ...
shimano yasei aspius 7-28g das alte model mit einer 4000 stradic FC ( noch die gute japan serie ) :vik::vik:

von land aus ne 3m speedmaster AX in der H version


----------



## bream (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

ne pezon&michel kairo 14-80g 
und als röllchen ne quantum salsa 1240. bin damit allerdings nicht besonders zufrieden. bald wird es wohl auf ne shimano biomaster 4000 oder ne daiwa seagate 3500 hinauslaufen


----------



## olli81 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Wft penzill classic wobbler 2,65  14-56 gramm.
 4000er stradic ci4+


----------



## King Loui (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Greys Prowla Specialist in 2.74 m. Wurfgewicht 40-80 g. Dazu die Daiwa Lexa in der Größe 3000.


----------



## Mefomaik (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Shimano Yasei Aspius 2014er modell,Rarenium 4000er bzw Stradic 3000!


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Quantum Smoke 2,40 mit einer Quantum Exo. 


Vorher Daiwa Silver Rs mit Mitchell Epic, Shimano Stradic mit gleichnamiger Rolle in Weiß und Greys Prowla Platinium Specialist.


----------



## randio (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Extrem viel getestet und immer wieder zur Rocke gekommen...

2,74er Rocke mit 4000er Fireblood
2,44er Rocke mit 2500er Fireblood
2,10er Rocke mit 2500er Vanquish

Dazu noch ne Daiwa Shogung mit 4000er Fireblood für 7-9" Köder.


----------



## Arne0109 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

bei naturköder am Kanal See Daiwa Aqualite Powerfloat und ne Stradic


----------



## Lucius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Da Ich fast nur Jigge fische Ich eine Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist in 3,05 m (wg Steinpackung) in 30-50g mit einer 3000 Stradic und auf dem Boot eine ätere Reihe der Prowla Specialist in 2,40 m mit 20-40g und einer Stradic 2500...


----------



## Tommes63 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Cormoran Nano-Cor   5 - 25 + Daiwa Bradia 2004
Cormoran Nano-Cor 14 - 50 + Daiwa Certate 2500
Je nach Strömung und Bleikopf.


----------



## kernell32 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Gummi:
Bushwhacker xlnt 258cm 20-60g
Mit ner Stradic 4000fj 

Köfi Pose:
Daiwa aqualite Power Float 390cm

Köfi Grund:
Allerlei, von oller 3 Meter tele über 330cm daiwa seahunter bis zu einer okuma surf brandungsrute mit 420cm ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Spin System 3 60 Gramm WG mit ner Stella.


----------



## west1 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Je nach dem mit ner

Caperlan Ilicium 2,10  10-30g und ner Grand Arc

Caperlan Ilicium 2,40  10-30g und ner Grand Arc

Caperlan Ilicium 2,70  40-80g und ner Grand Arc


----------



## Arango (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Sportex Black Pearl!


----------



## Colli_HB (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Taipan Kamasu Lure, bei stärkerer Strömung
Shimano Sustain, bei wenig Strömung und Stillwasser
Shimano Speedmaster AX Jig n Jerk, Vertikal


----------



## thomas72 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Hallo,

zum Spinnfischen hab ich eine Sportex Black Pearl in 2,70m und 60 Gramm WG mit ner Penn Sargus 3000 bespult mit 0,13er Power Pro

Zum Ansitzfischen habe ich 2 Teleruten in 3 Meter Länge
1. DAM Devilstick 30-80g
2. Sänger Pro-T Global bis 90g WG
Beide bestückt mit Okuma Longbow 40 und 0,30er Monofil.


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## BrendaK (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2,74m 20-50g mit Shimano Rarenium Ci4+ 2500er


----------



## davman (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

SS3 in 45gr.  und 60gr. je nach Wasserstand


----------



## bazawe (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Mit Gufi: ABU Fantasista Yabai WG 50g mit Team Daiwa TDR4
 Mit Wobbler: Jackson Twitch ´n Trick (altes Modell) WG 38 g mit Daiwa Infinity Q 2000.
 Und wenn ich mal bloß eine Rute mitnehmen will, mein Zanderallrounder sozusagen. Sportex Hyperion WG 40g mit Shimano Stradic FE 3000

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## DKone1984 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger 275 mit einer Daiwa Lexa 3000


----------



## PhantomBiss (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Mit Kunstköder aktiv oder mit Naturköder ansitzen, oder aber auch auch mit Naturköder aktiv? Dieser Thread ist sonst nicht besonders Informativ...


----------



## den#777 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

mein Combo für Rhein mit Gummi: Shimano Beastmaster 270, WG 50-100G mit eine Stradic 3000 FJ


----------



## DavidHL (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Spin System 3 -60g mit Certate 2500


----------



## AnglerHerz90 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Abu Garcia Veritas bis 40-100g Wurfgewicht -> 2,4m
Sensible Spitze -> straffes Rückgrat
meistens GuFi


----------



## Checco (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Berkley Skeletor 240cm, 40 Gramm WG
 Ryobi Slam NCRT US. Version


----------



## Hänger06 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Koga Viper Spinn 2,70 30-80gr für 17gr+ und 10cm+, bretthartes Teiel mit supper Rückmeldung 

selbige in 2,40 20- 60gr für alles was drunter liegt bis 22gr und für Spinner ab Gr3 so wie Wobler ab 15gr, etwas weicher und sensibler.

Daiwa Procaster A 3000

 Escalade 2000 die alte mit 5 Kugellagern und Aluseitenplatten.

Viper, Rolle und Geflecht für 100€


----------



## moochi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Zum gufieren:

Hearty Rise Egi Collector 832H + Shimano Sustain 2500
Shimano Yasei Aspius "altes Modell" 7-28gr + Shimano Stradic FJ 2500

Auf Grund:

Spro Racing Allround 3.30m 40-100gr + Shimano Baitrunner 4000 DL
DAM Ultra Strong Power Tip 40 – 90 g 3.30m + Shimano Baitrunner XT 4000 FA


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

naturköder - kanal(nok)

mitchell avocet pg power 4,20m, 50-150wg.
balzer diabolo stellfisch 7,50m, 40-150wg

naturköder - see

meine alten hechtpeitschen, die am kanal leider an ihre grenzen kamen.
3,00m, 20-80wg


----------



## ayron (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Rage Ultron Spinning Medium Lures 240cm 20-50g 

ABU Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 702ML


----------



## Josera (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Shimano Yasei Aspius "altes Modell" für mittlere anwendungen 
fürs leichte Shimano Aori für leichtes Zander angeln am See 
und UB Baitjigger XH für das ganz feine Fischen  am Rhein


----------



## hanzz (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Für Gewichte von 14-28g die Greys Platinum Specialist 2
20-50g, eignet sich auch super zum wobbeln.

Beim aktuellen Pegel am Rhein fisch ich allerdings mit 7-10g Jigs oder Bullets und das mit ner WFT Penzill 4-15g


----------



## anzip (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Hearty Rise Night Attack MH - Sommer
Shimano Aspius - Winter


----------



## Zerdan (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Shimno Vengeance


----------



## Köpenicker 72 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Moin, 

Sportex Absolut AB 2402 + Shimano Stella 4000 SFE
Illex The Artist S 210 M + Shimano Stella S 2500 FW


----------



## RayZero (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

leicht (bis max. 18g Jigkopf am 4 Inch Trailer):

Gamakatsu Akilas 70MH + Daiwa Ballistic EX 2500H

Shimano Stradic SSTR71M + Shimano Rarenium 2500 FB

Palms Shore Gun SFGS89EMH + Shimano Stradic 2500 FK

Schwer (ab 18g Jigkopf + 5 Inch Trailer):

Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902MH + Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 4000


----------



## hecht99 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Hallo, bin aber nur in Baggerseen und kleinen Stauseen unterwegs:

 Gummi: Yasei Aspius 28gr und bei Großködern im Herbst und Winter eine Daiwa Exceler mit 100gr Wurfgewicht.

 Posenfischen: Sportex Float in 3,65
 Grundfischen: MAD Classic Carp in 1,75 lbs


----------



## Justsu (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Für's Stillwasser: Hearty Rise EGI Collector 892H mit Stella 3000 FE

Für den Strom: Quantum Crypton Zander by JS mit Twin Power 4000 FC

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Eilenburger (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

ABU Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902 MH + Shimano Stradic CI4 4000er

JS Faulenzer Classic + Daiwa Legalis 3000er


----------



## JourFX (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Gummifischen...
...Strom: Shimano Yasei Aspius 2011er + Shimano Rarenium 4000
...Kanäle&Stillwasser: Westin W3 Powershad M in 2,7m + Shimano Stradic 2500 FK HG

Naturköderangeln...
...DAM MAD D-Fender 2 3,6m 3-Teilig 3 1/4 lbs + Okuma Longbow BaitFeeder LB-60


----------



## simmi321 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

SpinSystem 3  2,70m in 60g mit Shimano Fireblood 4000
Gamakatsu Akilas 70 MH mit Shimano Stradic 2500 FB


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Team Daiwa Softlure


----------



## Allesfänger (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Quantum Smoke Spin 105 & Quantum Smoke Inshore 40


----------



## ajotas (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

Abu Rocksweeper Nano 902 MH
Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid 270
Abu Garcia Fantasista Orenji MGS 822 MH


----------



## J&J Fishing (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umfrage: mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr auf Zander ?*

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir die Hearty Rise Egi Force C Serie Rute hole, hat mit der jemand Erfahrung und kann mir kurz dazu was sagen?

 Lg Jesko


----------

